# Any other fat people on here?



## DresdenDoom (3 Jan 2012)

Most inmates of this forum are probably lithe and supple, not thinking twice of a 20-mile trip to go fetch the newspaper. Some of us are not like that at all, and quite frankly feel intimidated in close proximity to Lycra.

Although cycling is a perfectly good solo activity, it's better in a group as I'm sure many will attest. Let's face it though, most members of a forum like this wouldn't want to cycle with someone who would lower both speed and distance by 60%.

So here's an idea: BMI handicapping.

I note that I can't post a link here but wiki is your friend and indicates several gradations that could be used as a basis for simple groupings based purely on build rather than sex/age. If a decent-sized group could be arranged there might even be a minor competetive element. Whatever, groups of like (lack of) abilites can only be a good thing, and new friendships would re-enforce those New Year resolutions. Who knows, if we all pull together we might get off the BMI register 

This might have already been done, I have no idea, I'm a new convert to cycling.


----------



## subaqua (3 Jan 2012)

nah most members are just like normal people , some are a bit chunky , some are a bit porkier and i am in the was a bloater now heading towards porky


----------



## Chris-H (3 Jan 2012)

Tipping the scales at the wrong side of 17 stone here.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2012)

You'll find a pile of people - I was BMI 30 a year ago. Now I'm BMI 22 aiming for 21.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jan 2012)

I think any cycling is good cycling DD so 'welcome'. I'm certainly not lithe and supple but enjoy getting out on my bike!

Groups to cycle with/set up depend on where you live so which bit are you in?


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jan 2012)

> not thinking twice of a 20-mile trip to go fetch the newspaper


I ride 27 miles to get my eggs from the farm


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jan 2012)

DCLane said:


> You'll find a pile of people - I was BMI 28 a year ago. Now I'm BMI 22 aiming for 21.


 
Isn't 22 supposed to be an 'ideal' level for muscle balance?


----------



## Rural halfwit (3 Jan 2012)

yep I'm a fat lad


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2012)

Archie_tect said:


> Isn't 22 supposed to be an 'ideal' level for muscle balance?


 
It may be. But around my middle certainly isn't _muscle_ at the moment. There's the remainder of the tubbiness I used to have and I'm hoping to shift that this year. Since I now measure 6 inches less all round (chest/waist) except for the thigh (+2 inches there) I hope it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## DresdenDoom (3 Jan 2012)

numbnuts said:


> I ride 27 miles to get my eggs from the farm


Now that's just annoying!


----------



## Globalti (3 Jan 2012)

I'm clucking jealous, frankly.


----------



## DresdenDoom (3 Jan 2012)

DCLane said:


> ... Since I now measure 6 inches less all round (chest/waist) except for the thigh (+2 inches there) I hope it shouldn't be too difficult.


I've always had an idea that if all the fat was stripped away there would be a fairly decent set of muscles powering it all. You seem to be supporting that theory, thanks.


----------



## Ride (3 Jan 2012)

I'm fairly chubbs, myself. 5 foot 5 inches and 178pds. However,that is down 12pds since I started commuting in September. Aiming for 140pds.


----------



## Chrisc (3 Jan 2012)

Used to be fat! 
BMI is a very blunt instrument for measuring lean body mass. 
Calipers used properly or, if you're a jammy bugger like me and have free access to a bod pod floatation tank at work, are better ways of checking. 
My BMI is 23.5 which puts me at the upper end of healthy but my body fat is only 12% and was 9% last July. 
2 years ago you wouldn't have got me near that tank!


----------



## DresdenDoom (3 Jan 2012)

Chrisc I appreciate that BMI is a little nominal, but I think most of us know whether we're Mr. Creosote or Mr. Atlas!


----------



## Chrisc (3 Jan 2012)

Yep! Hardest thing I found was recognising myself tho. I saw Mr Atlas in the mirror despite the evidence of my own eyes!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2012)

Fat git here too.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (3 Jan 2012)

I used to be fat, but I've reformed!


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jan 2012)

DresdenDoom said:


> Now that's just annoying!


It would be, if only the farm kept hens....


----------



## DresdenDoom (3 Jan 2012)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fat git here too.


Hmmm. I've been browsing your link. Which FB are you?? :P I see that the 'entry level' rides at your group are rated at 12-14mph. That beautifully highlights the reason for my post


----------



## waggoner (3 Jan 2012)

ooops,,just looked at the calulator, got a BMI of 33.2!!! Its says i'm obese . Diet time me thinks...


----------



## subaqua (3 Jan 2012)

BMI is not a very good indicator of fitness or overall helath. its just laziness on "health proffesionals " part , an easy sort people into a box calculator.


----------



## DresdenDoom (3 Jan 2012)

Trust me, I see 38.5 as *kind*!


----------



## chillyuk (3 Jan 2012)

BMI 36.2.
I used to be fat.......

I still average 100 miles a week most of the time.


----------



## DresdenDoom (3 Jan 2012)

chillyuk said:


> BMI 36.2.
> I used to be fat.......
> 
> I still average 100 miles a week most of the time.


You shall be my inspiration!


----------



## guitarpete247 (3 Jan 2012)

Mine is 33 at the moment but started the Cambridge diet yesterday to try and kick start a decrease. Only problem with the Cambridge is the drop to 500 calories a day for at least the first week and not being able to do any exercise . 
I know 33 is high and will take me a while to get down to anything resembling healthy but I hope to be there soon.


----------



## User269 (3 Jan 2012)

Clinically speaking I'm 'overweight', but psychologically speaking I'm a huge great lard arsed n'er do well who's let himself go somewhat and who rode so slowly up the famous Pyrennean cols last summer that I had e-mails from Trek cycles asking me to cover up their logo on my bike or accept a free Colnago from them, and who bites the heads off baby rabbits when I can be bothered to pick them up, and I can't be trusted to feed the dogs these days 'cos I take a few nibbles before putting their bowls down, and, and, once I watched Top Gear 'cos the remote was 2ft away, and jelly babies, well, don't get me started on jelly babies (cont. on P94).


----------



## byegad (3 Jan 2012)

BMI 31 and I think nothing about a 20 mile ride. But at my speed, which on a recumbent trike is around 10mph moving average. 12mph is right at the upper limit of what I can average and I wouldn't join a ride aiming for this speed.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2012)

28 here. Used to be 32 which I suppose is a bit of an improvement but still more to do before the doc would be happy.


----------



## Bigsharn (3 Jan 2012)

I weigh more than some small cars mate and not an ounce of that is muscle, you're in good company


----------



## chillyuk (3 Jan 2012)

I never knew we so many fat buggers on here. Pity we can't all get together for a ride out. Motorists would think they are approaching a roundabout.


----------



## Nearly there (3 Jan 2012)

chillyuk said:


> I never knew we so many fat buggers on here. Pity we can't all get together for a ride out


 
A chubby peloton would frighten any lorry driver now if we could just find a road wide enough to try it on


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Jan 2012)

Chrisc said:


> Used to be fat!
> 2 years ago you wouldn't have got me near that tank!


You wouldn't get me in it, literally I suspect


----------



## colly (3 Jan 2012)

What they say about every fat person having a thin one inside trying to get out is true. It's also true that every thin person has a fat one trying to get in.

So don't worry about it. Just ride your bike and enjoy it.


----------



## Rural halfwit (3 Jan 2012)

chillyuk said:


> I never knew we so many fat buggers on here. Pity we can't all get together for a ride out. Motorists would think they are approaching a roundabout.


perhaps a few laps of dis-used airfield or closed section of motorway? or St ives to Cambridge along the guided bus way and back or Grafaham water if anybody is around the Cambs neck of the woods nothing to mad if 'size is an issue'


----------



## mcshroom (3 Jan 2012)

Size doesn't have to stop you cycling long distances. I'm currently at 38 BMI but last year rode 2 200km Audaxes and a number of rides well over 50 miles.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2012)

chillyuk said:


> I never knew we so many fat buggers on here. Pity we can't all get together for a ride out. Motorists would think they are approaching a roundabout.


 
Would it need a 'wide load' sign?


----------



## david k (3 Jan 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Tipping the scales at the wrong side of 17 stone here.


 
me too 17 4lbs and doctor told me to lose weight


----------



## tjsc1 (3 Jan 2012)

I'm a fat git as well and I am only 4ft.10inch small!!
Doctor told me to lose weight, fast! Got high blood pressure!! and I am on Cholesteral tablets as well, also on Water tablets to help BP, thats why I have been riding for a while.....for exercise. I enjoy being out on the bike........but am still a fat git.....only a bit healthier!!
tel


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (3 Jan 2012)

I was 228 pounds and after cycling 7 miles in 55 minutes would have aches and pains for two days.
Now i'm 190 pounds and can cycle 29.96 miles in 1hour 44 minutes and basically suffer more from cold toes than aching legs!!

I'm curious ... if the average 140 pound time trialler kiddie suddenly had 50 pounds of weight hung on his bike ... would he still
keep up with someone who trains with it all the time?


----------



## NormanD (3 Jan 2012)

Fat people? .. I've not seen a posting from CJ or Lisa yet!!


----------



## Salad Dodger (3 Jan 2012)

Not for nothing do I go by the forum name Salad Dodger!!!!

Peaked at 17 stone but had crept down to about 16 stone 2 by the end of the summer. Probably back up to nearly 17 stone again after Christmas.....


----------



## User269 (3 Jan 2012)

............but don't we descend well?? Wahoo..........................


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2012)

DresdenDoom said:


> Hmmm. I've been browsing your link. Which FB are you?? :P I see that the 'entry level' rides at your group are rated at 12-14mph. That beautifully highlights the reason for my post


I'm not in that photo! I need to get some posted (the website's new).
But I'm here! I may not look terribly fat, but I'm 1 point off Obese 

Thing is, it doesn't take much effort to get to be able to cover say 15 miles at a 12 to 14 mph or so. We start everyone at their own speed and very soon they're enjoying the pleasure of group riding at 'Conversational pace'.


----------



## jowwy (3 Jan 2012)

Feb 2011 BMI - 40.8
Jan 2012 BME - 32.2 and dropping


----------



## cloggsy (3 Jan 2012)

I'm a tubby too... I've lost 4 stone (so far) hope to lose another 1 and a half.


----------



## Corvette chic (3 Jan 2012)

Very Fat bird here been too depressed to get on my bike so fat fat fat.... ah well will join you on the fat gits ride out  although am scared of getting on my bike in case the bugger collapses


----------



## Becs (3 Jan 2012)

BMI is fine if your pretty chunky, if you are on the border of healthy and overweight the hip to waist ratio and waist circumference is much more useful - central obesity is a lot more dangerous than having big boobs and a generous bottom (at least if you're a girl! :-)


----------



## BigTam (3 Jan 2012)

Started last year at just over the 18 stone mark, not bothered with my BMI score, I know I am a lard arse, lost just over 3 stone and hoping to lose another couple before July, but loads of other benefits too, feeling good and blood pressure back at normal, hoping to double my miles on the bike this year.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (3 Jan 2012)

Cycling got me down from a 40" waist and 13.5st to 36" and 12st 5 lbs for 10 years.
Thanks to destroying both knees, weight training (that's how many compensate I'm told) and more recently a little cycling I'm now 14st 4lbs and feeling like a proper lardy thing (Christmas may have influenced this too... Ok, Christmas influenced this a lot - Happy now?).

Funny though that 20 miles is relatively easy despite 3 years of not cycling much, and more recently being in lurve (Being content is worse than eating loads of really nice stuff I'm also told... I get told a lot!).

I'll try and get lighter, but I don't want to be ruled by numbers. Not bothered about BMI unless it's on the side of an airliner.


----------



## mr_hippo (4 Jan 2012)

DCLane said:


> Would it need a 'wide load' sign?


Like this one?






No matter what I do, I cannot lose any weight


----------



## screenman (4 Jan 2012)

Mr Hippo, are you trying?


----------



## RhythMick (4 Jan 2012)

I got motivated to lose weight at 232lbs and cycling was my weapon of choice. I'm 5'11" and 40" waist. 

After struggling to do 5 miles for the first few weeks I managed a 36 mile charity ride in Oct... I nobler though because I didn't know I had to take energy in during the ride. Duh.

I'm now 220 (after Xmas). Fitter but not where I want to be. Target to do a 50 in 2012. I agree BMI is not a good measure.

On the upside my cyclescheme certificate is in the post, so more motivation coming.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## swampyseifer (4 Jan 2012)

Another tubbsy here! 

Just over a year ago I was 25st...I got married and having to get fitted with 52" waist trousers just killed me metaphorically of course.

Went on a harsh diet...well mostly people would probably call it normal but to me it was harsh! No more chocolate, fizzy drinks, takeaways etc plus I started eating about a third of the portion size I was eating - I remember a time when I used to eat around 350g of pasta in one sitting (and then put sauce/grated cheese on it)...to think now that I weigh out 90g!!!

Still, 15 months on, I'm just over 5 stone lighter and my waist is around 46"!


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2012)

Becs said:


> BMI is fine if your pretty chunky, if you are on the border of healthy and overweight the hip to waist ratio and waist circumference is much more useful - *central obesity is a lot more dangerous than having big boobs and a generous bottom (at least if you're a girl!* :-)


 
And what if you're a man?


----------



## mr_hippo (4 Jan 2012)

screenman said:


> Mr Hippo, are you trying?


i am trying to work out if this is a rhetorical question, a genuine question or a joke reply.
I try to do 1000 kms/month but my cycling went to pot last year following the death of my wife but back on track now. Do I eat a healthy diet? Yes and I have no snacks, sweets or soft drinks. Do I have large portions? No.
That photo was done, with the aid of photoshop, as a joke for my wife.


----------



## swampyseifer (4 Jan 2012)

tyred said:


> And what if you're a man?


 
Fat stores around the core of your body is the most dangerous to both genders IIRC...or at least I'm sure I read about links between having fat stored there increased chances of heart disease, high cholesterol and the like.


----------



## wiggydiggy (4 Jan 2012)

bmi, dont they do cheap flights to malaga? 

No idea what mine is, and only have a vague idea of weight so coupled with the computer breaking and not counting miles anymore afraid I fall firmly into the 'for fun and commuting' riders now. Tend to measure my rides by how many stops for a mars bar I have to make in a hour j/k!


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2012)

Mars bar stops are an important part of cycling imo.

I measure the fuel consumption of my car in MPG and use MPM (Miles per Mars bar) to measure the fuel consumption of my bike. It might actually be cheaper to drive


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (4 Jan 2012)

I'm 5ft 3 with a BMI of 40. I've somehow gained 9lb since last summer and put this down to too much cheese and not enough exercise and I average 12-14mph on the flat. Hoping to get the weight down and the speed up over the next few months though.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> I try to do 1000 kms/month but my cycling went to pot last year following the death of my wife but back on track now.


I'm sorry to hear about your wife mr_hippo. It's understandable how that would knock you back - the same thing happened to me at the end of 2010 when my mum became terminally ill and died at Christmas. 2011 was a mixed year, but at least I'm starting 2012 about 9 or 10 pounds down on the 2011 weight.



mr_hippo said:


> Do I eat a healthy diet? Yes and I have no snacks, sweets or soft drinks. Do I have large portions? No.


I've seen numerous TV shows where people said exactly the same thing and in every case, they were way out on their calorie counts. One large female TV personality (I've forgotten her name) swore blind that she was big because of her metabolism/genes/whatever and that she only ate about 800 calories worth of food a day. When the team double-checked, they found the figure was more like 3,000 calories. They put her on a diet with a moderate calorie deficit and got her to do a bit more walking and the weight started to fall off her.

I am 6' 1" tall and a medium build and I can only get away with eating about half the calories that my skinny 5' 10" friend does, but if I drop below that level I _will_ lose weight. The problem is that I choose to pour so much beer down my neck that it more than compensates for my otherwise healthy diet!

It's a physical impossibility to stay fat if you consume fewer calories than your weight maintenance level. If somebody locked you up in a dungeon, you would starve and fade away just like everyone else; you'd probably survive longer, that's all.

If you can stop eating and not lose weight, then you have discovered the biological equivalent of a perpetual motion machine! I'm not suggesting that you stop eating altogether, but there is a calorie intake for each individual which will see them lose weight.

Your portions may not be large compared to the humungous portions that my (lucky bastard) skinny mate eats, but they are clearly large relative to what _you_ need. Either that, or there are too many of them.

Some people lose weight on 4,000 calories a day, and some gain weight on 2,000. If you want to lose weight, you just need to find the intake that works for you and stick to that. If 2,000 calories is too much, try 1,750.

I'm fat again (about 45 pounds overweight) and it is purely down to too many calories in compared to calories burned, just like it is with every other fat person.

As for the DresdenDoom and cycling at 12 mph ... on a flat road with no wind, that really doesn't require much effort (well under 100 watts) but even if he really can't generate that power now, a few months of regular cycling should get him to that kind of level and beyond - ask Gaz (gb155)!


----------



## oldfatfool (4 Jan 2012)

Down from 109kg to 97kg though it was 94kg before xmas, would like to get down to 85kg before Summer which would give a BMI of 25.

Its not the first 20 miles that are a problem, the last 20 can be painful though


----------



## Seigi (4 Jan 2012)

My BMI is around 29 but my body fat is 15%, I'v'e found that cycling has helped me lose majority of my fat but not necessarily my weight, I have huge legs as a result of cycling, my thighs are like rugby player thighs. For the record my weight is about 105kg (16.5stone or so) and I'm 190cm (6 foot 3); 10 months ago my weight was 145kg (22.5stone or so).

You know what else is really cool? Being able to eat pretty much what you want and not gaining anything because you're cycling + you have lots of muscle, it's like heaven. ;p


----------



## Kiwiavenger (4 Jan 2012)

Seigi said:


> My BMI is around 29 but my body fat is 15%, I'v'e found that cycling has helped me lose majority of my fat but not necessarily my weight, I have huge legs as a result of cycling, my thighs are like rugby player thighs. For the record my weight is about 105kg (16.5stone or so) and I'm 190cm (6 foot 3); 10 months ago my weight was 145kg (22.5stone or so).
> 
> You know what else is really cool? Being able to eat pretty much what you want and not gaining anything because you're cycling + you have lots of muscle, it's like heaven. ;p


 
I weigh almost exactly what you do with the same height! how weird is that! i went from 18 1/2 stone down to 16 1/2 ish, i did play rugby and cycle a lot but had to cut out the rugby due to work. i have almost no fat on my legs (its great seeing all the seperate muscle groups) but have a podge round the gut. am gonna do more core work to get it down. i've plateaued a bit at 16 1/2 stone so need some motiviation to get down more!


----------



## darth vadar (4 Jan 2012)

I got on some of those talking scales in Boots, and it said "One at a time please"!


----------



## Lisa21 (4 Jan 2012)

NormanD said:


> Fat people? .. I've not seen a posting from CJ or Lisa yet!!


 
Oh NORMAN, YOU

EEK..........scared myself then


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (5 Jan 2012)

Since moving to the South West last year and (re)starting my cycling, I've dropped a fair bit of weight, but with the knock-on that I now want to lose more. I'm currently (as of this morning) 97.2kg, which at 6'2" puts me at an overweight BMI of 27.5. I look loads better than before, back when I was nearly 18 stone, but I still have a recogniseable "middle". Like ColinJ up there, I recognise that a decent proportion of my calories come from beer, rather than food. I've stopped drinking during the week, but for the duration of January (with a short break for my birthday), I'm giving it up entirely if I can.

With that in mind, I'm attempting a January detox. Or to put it more precisely, eating more sensibly and paying more attention to what I eat. I've seen numerous forums quote the adage that (paraphrased) says "diet to control your weight, exercise to control your fitness". I also remember reading an article somewhere (I think it was with some of the Team Sky riders/members) that if you're serious about your diet/training then you should "...Get used to feeling hungry." - the basic premise being that what you need is not neccessarily the same as what you want. Since yesterday, I've actually started being a bit of a sad food geek and making a note of the food I've eaten and what it's contained. I've got a free account over at TrainingPeaks and one of the most useful features (without having to sign up for a premium account) is that you can log & record your meals. Now, most sources you read tell you that an "average" bloke needs in the region of anything between 2200 and 2500 calories a day... I was shocked that by the time I'd eaten my lunch, I was already well into the 1700 calorie area, and I'd felt hungry quite a bit during the day. My evening meal took me over 2500.

Today, I've taken it a little bit further, partly by accident though. Recognising that my stodgy lunchtime sandwiches were concealing far more calories than they should, they've been dropped. I'm treating the hunger pangs as a motivational force for good, applied a little rule 5, and I'm channeling Jens Voigt (only this time, it's "Shut up, Belly!"). Admittedly, I've forgotten to bring any fruit/veg with me, so I've been snackless, but I've also managed to resist the temptation of any, less healthy, treats. So far today I'm sitting at around 500 calories, my evening meal will add ~700, so I'm in calorie defecit before taking any exercise into account.

I appreciate that most of this sounds more than a little sanctimonious, though it's also fair to say I'll probably not be of the same mindset after another 29 days of this! My major motivating factor is that I really want to make gains in my cycling this year, and it's a far bigger motivation to think that every pound I save now, will be a smidge quicker up one of those massive hills that we have around here, or a half-second gain elsewhere. When I ditch the train element of the commute in March, and start riding the whole 40 mile round trip, I want to already be in form and pushing myself harder than ever before.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (5 Jan 2012)

Update: Found the Sky article that I mentioned above, well worth a read if you have time, but if not, the actual quote was from Shane Sutton, Head Coach of team sky:



> _Losing weight is an endurance event, mate. I say to anyone who wants to lose weight – it’s simple. Prepare to feel f***ing hungry._


----------



## subaqua (5 Jan 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Down from 109kg to 97kg though it was 94kg before xmas, would like to get down to 85kg before Summer which would give a BMI of 25.
> 
> Its not the first 20 miles that are a problem, the last 20 can be painful though


 
thats where i want to be but i know 85Kg and 6'2" i would look anorexic despite what the BMI tables say


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Jan 2012)

I cringe to imagine what weight I've put on over Christmas 
I do know I want to lose about 25-30 kilos...


----------



## guitarpete247 (5 Jan 2012)

Since I started the Cambridge Diet on Monday I've gone from 104kg to 100kg  . It's supposed to be this fast as I'm on the strict 500 calories a day Sole Source. Got weighed today as we always set aside Thursday morning for our weekly weigh in and the GF gets weighed at work on Thurs too.


----------



## Becs (6 Jan 2012)

swampyseifer said:


> Fat stores around the core of your body is the most dangerous to both genders IIRC...or at least I'm sure I read about links between having fat stored there increased chances of heart disease, high cholesterol and the like.


 
That's what I meant - I just think men look a bit dodgy with boobs and girl bottoms!


----------



## junglegusset (6 Jan 2012)

I'm prepared to stand up and be counted (as two probably). My weight has gone up and down for as long as I can remember. Depends onhow much exercise I am able to find time and motivation to do. Don't bother with diets that often, if I do diet I do atkins, only one worth bothering with imho. Think I'm about 17 stone at the moment, obviously that's mostly muscle


----------



## Sara_H (6 Jan 2012)

I'm a bit fat!

At the start of 2010 i found I was about 3 stone overweight. I lost 2 stone by the summer, but then lapsed and put about 9lb back on.

Back with a vengence and I'm certain the fact that I'm not replaceing my written off car is going to help my battle with the bulge!


----------



## Fran143 (6 Jan 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> Since I started the Cambridge Diet on Monday I've gone from 104kg to 100kg  . It's supposed to be this fast as I'm on the strict 500 calories a day Sole Source. Got weighed today as we always set aside Thursday morning for our weekly weigh in and the GF gets weighed at work on Thurs too.


 
Great weight loss....but are ye not starving? I know I couldn't fuction on 500 cals a day at work or even attmept any of my longer cycles.


----------



## Dan_h (6 Jan 2012)

guitarpete247 said:


> Since I started the Cambridge Diet on Monday I've gone from 104kg to 100kg  . It's supposed to be this fast as I'm on the strict 500 calories a day Sole Source. Got weighed today as we always set aside Thursday morning for our weekly weigh in and the GF gets weighed at work on Thurs too.


 
Really? 500 calories a day and still cycling? Are you sure that is the way forward? Sounds like a recipe for hitting the wall to me


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2012)

Dan_h said:


> Really? 500 calories a day and still cycling? Are you sure that is the way forward? Sounds like a recipe for hitting the wall to me


No exercise he said didn't he?
Sounds a bit extreme to me, 500cals would just about cover my breakfast


----------



## Dan_h (6 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> No exercise he said didn't he?
> Sounds a bit extreme to me, 500cals would just about cover my breakfast


 
Ah yes, sorry, that was in a post a couple of pages back so I did not notice it. Is that because of injury then? If it is then fair enough (although I am not sure that 500 cals a day is a great idea anyway). If you have given up exercise in order to be able to eat 500 cals a day then I have to say I am even more sceptical about the merits of that as a plan.


----------



## Camrider (6 Jan 2012)

IMO Cambridge, Atkins and all those other fad diets are a waste of space, yes they can lead to people losing weight but few manage to maintain the loss, and some are downright dangerous.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (6 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> On 500 calories a day, if you try to exercise your body might just start to eat its own heart muscle for sustenance - which is never a good idea  (This is not a joke.)


True dat.

I was a bit erm... ill a few tears ago and imposed a 300 calorie / <10g fat a day diet on myself and not only did I get a hairy face, but my periods stopped and I slept for 16 hours a day.... not good.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (6 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Aw! Freudian slip!


 
awwww


----------



## guitarpete247 (6 Jan 2012)

Yeah 500 cals is ultra low. We should only be on this level for another week then up it 640 then work up through these steps. No cycling or Cardiovascular exercise for a few more weeks yet . We hopefully will get a stone off in a month.
The shakes and soup we have include all the nutrients and vitamins we need and so far we feel hungry but not ravenous. There must be something in them to fill us up.
I'll let folks know how we're doing.


----------



## Corvette chic (6 Jan 2012)

Lardy arse here's put 56 pounds on in the last 18 months which is pretty shite BUT is a symptom of my depression sooooo seeing as I'm feeling much better I'm going to a slimming club next week and am pumping up those tyres (no not rode my bike either in the last 18 months - oh hang on I did have a brief cycle of about 3 miles whereupon I got home threw it in the house and sulked for days....) Things are on the up  I'll keep you all posted (if you're interested)


----------



## welshwheels (6 Jan 2012)

im intrested  i suffer from serious lack of mojo at times !!! although i do not compare this in anyway to depression I am quite fortunate in not having the black dog in my life ! but he was stalking my partner for about 3 years on and off

***the black dog was / is our code to each other when my partner is having a particularly bad time !!


----------



## gb155 (6 Jan 2012)

Nearly there said:


> A chubby peloton would frighten any lorry driver now if we could just find a road wide enough to try it on




Mods - why can't I reply to or send a new pm to this member ?

Thanks 

Gaz


----------



## Corvette chic (6 Jan 2012)

welshwheels I know the term black dog (we use it which confuses everyone as our dog is tricolour) well as soon as the flaming rain/wind ceases I shall have a jaunt (for those not aware I was knocked off my bike over 2 years ago which I think has contributed to my not wanting to get up and away) it's just getting the feet in the pedals and pushing off


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jan 2012)

500 calories a day ...................... I need 500 calories just to get out of bed


----------



## Fran143 (6 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> 500 calories a day ...................... I need 500 calories just to get out of bed


 
Deep fried pizza brekkie will set you up!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jan 2012)

Fran143 said:


> Deep fried pizza brekkie will set you up!


 
What happened to deep fried Mars Bars then


----------



## Sara_H (6 Jan 2012)

welshwheels said:


> im intrested  i suffer from serious lack of mojo at times !!! although i do not compare this in anyway to depression I am quite fortunate in not having the black dog in my life ! but he was stalking my partner for about 3 years on and off
> 
> ***the black dog was / is our code to each other when my partner is having a particularly bad time !!


I'm interested too, suffered on and off with depression since I was 13. I feel much better when I'm cycling lots, but sometimes mustering up the exnergy to get going is too hard.


----------



## Fran143 (6 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What happened to deep fried Mars Bars then


 
We are athletes Phil.....carb loading for us!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Jan 2012)

Fran143 said:


> We are athletes Phil.....carb loading for us!


 
Oh of course .............. I forgot ..............


----------



## doctornige (6 Jan 2012)

Hot news from Scotland. The deep fried Mars Bar is so 1990s. Now you can get deep fried butter in an Irn Bru batter. Apparently they freeze the butter balls and then batter and fry them. It just holds together. By all accounts this delicacy is epic.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.320647,-1.979473


----------



## theloafer (6 Jan 2012)

hey dd take a look at our own gaz http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/ you will get there just dont try and rush it ...


----------



## gb155 (7 Jan 2012)

theloafer said:


> hey dd take a look at our own gaz http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/ you will get there just dont try and rush it ...




Thanks dude


----------



## vernon (7 Jan 2012)

mcshroom said:


> Size doesn't have to stop you cycling long distances. I'm currently at 38 BMI but last year rode 2 200km Audaxes and a number of rides well over 50 miles.


 
Size certainly doesn't get in the way of my cycling. I was probably the heaviest rider on last year's FNRttC York - Hull Ride. It hasn't stopped me from riding 80+ x 100km audaxes and around 12 x 200km Audaxes over the past six years as well as a LEJOG, a JOGLE, eight or nine coast to coast rides and cycle touring in France, Switzerland and Germany.

I need to be eight feet tall to reach a healthy BMI.

I have started a calorie reduction program and aim to shrink into my kilt by May. Further weight loss is needed to compensate for a taller bottom gear on the new touring bike that I am having built.


----------



## Camrider (7 Jan 2012)

> We hopefully will get a stone off in a month.


 
Trouble is that is unlikely to be a stone of fat. That is too much to lose in such a short time, fat loss is great but muscle loss is bad. Rapid weight loss is mostly followed by equally rapid gain, slow and sustainable loss is the way to go.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Jan 2012)

i used to do slimming world which i found quite good, mixing up red and green days, still being able to eat what you want (within reason) and load up on free foods (like pasta on green or steaks/protein on reds) it was quite easy to keep the weight off as it gets you into using your kitchen more and for what its meant for plus you can still have takeaways as long as you choose wisely.

i went from 18 stone to 14 stone, has taken me 3 years to get back up to 16 stone but thats due to late nights/sleepless nights and the wife having our little boy (plus a trip to america! i think i put on a stone in 2 weeks!) big losses turn into big gains easily! 1-2 lbs off a week is a healthy weight loss, 5-6+ is not!


----------



## BrumJim (7 Jan 2012)

Fran143 said:


> Deep fried pizza brekkie will set you up!


Said like a true Scot!


----------



## Lisa21 (7 Jan 2012)

phil_hg_uk said:


> What happened to deep fried Mars Bars then


----------



## Sobrique (8 Jan 2012)

Unrepentant fat man here. 135kg. Used to be active, changed job and ... Well am not any more. I tell myself that BMI is a nonsense - my build is such that I'll never be "average" but reckon I could lose a fair bit of lard. Which is why my plan this year is to cycle 10m each way to work on a daily basis. At least, accomplish that by the end of the year. I think I'll do it wasn't so very long ago that I was maintaining 10m per day walking. 

But yes - expect the first few weeks to be a bit hard


----------



## Paul_T (8 Jan 2012)

Yes - agree with Sobrique above, don't take any notice of this BMI blurb, it doesn't mean a thing, how can you say that a certain height should be a certain weight, load of rubbish if you ask me. As for being fat, I'm probably a pound or too over, but cycling is one of the BEST weight loss activities one can do, so get on that bike!


----------



## Sobrique (8 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your wife mr_hippo. It's understandable how that would knock you back - the same thing happened to me at the end of 2010 when my mum became terminally ill and died at Christmas. 2011 was a mixed year, but at least I'm starting 2012 about 9 or 10 pounds down on the 2011 weight.
> 
> 
> I've seen numerous TV shows where people said exactly the same thing and in every case, they were way out on their calorie counts. One large female TV personality (I've forgotten her name) swore blind that she was big because of her metabolism/genes/whatever and that she only ate about 800 calories worth of food a day. When the team double-checked, they found the figure was more like 3,000 calories. They put her on a diet with a moderate calorie deficit and got her to do a bit more walking and the weight started to fall off her.
> ...



The mistake I always made was cutting back food too much, at the same time as increasing effort - net result was I completely flakes out after about a week, because I was exhausted. (starvation mode). 
But estimating calories and estimating portion sizes is exactly what leads to "slow metabolism". 
Best book I read on the subject is called the hacker diet. It's online, and is all about using an engineering approach to figuring out your own metabolic balance, and keeping track rather than trusting to a diet book. 

Got me on track - eating 4000 calories per day, and doing 5000 in exercise was really the best of both worlds. 
Since moving house, job etc I've lost track and put weight back on again. Cycling is - I hope - going to get me back in shape, as commute time is also exercise time. And hopefully will also save a noticable amount in car running costs.


----------



## Sobrique (8 Jan 2012)

Camrider said:


> IMO Cambridge, Atkins and all those other fad diets are a waste of space, yes they can lead to people losing weight but few manage to maintain the loss, and some are downright dangerous.



I keep thinking that one day I'll write a diet book - the lard and seasoning diet. The idea being that you measure out 2500 kcal of lard (less some, for weight loss), and eat that over the day "whenever you feel like!" I think it'd be brilliant - people would lose weight, but better yet, no one in their right mind would stick to it past week two. So it falling apart would be blamed in their willpower.

Using of course, sound priciples and science to explain exactly why it "works" and glossing over inconvenient facts like malnutrition...


----------



## DiddlyDodds (8 Jan 2012)

'Stands up in the circle' " My name is Peter and i am Fat" 'sits down to applause and murmurs of "we feel your pain"'


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2012)

Sobrique said:


> The mistake I always made was cutting back food too much, at the same time as increasing effort - net result was I completely flakes out after about a week, because I was exhausted. (starvation mode).
> But estimating calories and estimating portion sizes is exactly what leads to "slow metabolism".
> Best book I read on the subject is called the hacker diet. It's online, and is all about using an engineering approach to figuring out your own metabolic balance, and keeping track rather than trusting to a diet book.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I remember finding the Hacker's Diet a few years ago. It's an excellent read for people who understand technical talk and don't have the attention spans of gnats. The trouble is - a lot of people _don't_ understand technical talk and _do_ have the attention spans of gnats!  For those of you who fall into the former camp, the 'diet' is described here.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2012)

Sobrique said:


> I keep thinking that one day I'll write a diet book - the lard and seasoning diet. The idea being that you measure out 2500 kcal of lard (less some, for weight loss), and eat that over the day "whenever you feel like!" I think it'd be brilliant - people would lose weight, but better yet, no one in their right mind would stick to it past week two. So it falling apart would be blamed in their willpower.
> 
> Using of course, sound priciples and science to explain exactly why it "works" and glossing over inconvenient facts like malnutrition...


 
Does the "seasoning" in the lard include artificial sweeteners, lots of salt and colour? It also needs lots of preservatives, and chemicals of unknown description and quantity. You must forget to tell people that they could have a proper meal, with fruit and vegetables instead of your brightly packaged lard.
On second thoughts, no don't do that. A proper meal would be much more satisfying, and then they might decide it is simpler* to eat less of things they like, rather than your branded lard. You should also make sure they sign up to receive the lard every week for six months, alledgedly.

* Simpler in this context does not necessarily mean "easier". Simpler equals healthier, better tasting and more satisfying. This process gradually becomes easier.


----------



## NormanD (8 Jan 2012)

Wait till CoffeeJo eats her Birthday Cake and she'll be able to post on this thread(all three tonns of it)


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (9 Jan 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> ...I'm currently (as of this morning) 97.2kg, which at 6'2" puts me at an overweight BMI of 27.5...


Nearly 100 miles done last week, with 50 done on the club run yesterday. All calories are being accounted for too and Mrs Monster is joining me on the healthy eating thing, so it makes matters easier.

As of this morning, I'm down to 94.7Kg, which I don't think is terrible going.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Jan 2012)

went from 23 stone to 15 stone after finding cycling again. 6'4"... put on a bit since then...prob 17 ish now so less biccies mores bike for me methinks.


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jan 2012)

I was 17st when I started cycling last May. I've lost about 8lbs since.I cycle 80 miles per week and eat like two pigs.


----------



## Lisa21 (9 Jan 2012)

NormanD said:


> Wait till CoffeeJo eats her Birthday Cake and she'll be able to post on this thread(all three tonns of it)


Nowt like living dangerously Norman.........................


----------



## NormanD (9 Jan 2012)

Lisa21 said:


> Nowt like living dangerously Norman.........................


CJ will be so stuffed with cake she'll be unable to do anything Lisa (fingers crossed)


----------



## RhythMick (10 Jan 2012)

I must research how many calories beer gives. Not that I drink much, but I thought the sugar was supposed to turn to alcohol?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhythMick (10 Jan 2012)

RhythMick said:


> I must research how many calories beer gives. Not that I drink much, but I thought the sugar was supposed to turn to alcohol?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Hmmm... 
MILD 130/pint
GUINESS 210
Average 170

Good job I don't drink too much. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## simon.r (10 Jan 2012)

I'm not overweight (6'2" / 12 stone 10 lb / BMI 23). I'm sorry I have been overweight in the past, but have controlled my weight for the last few years by eating healthily and sensibly (mostly of the time!)

The point of my post is not to talk about weight loss, but body shape. My weight's about the same, but since I've started regular, day in / day out cycling a few months ago my body shape has changed - for the better! And, I can eat more The excess fat around my middle is slowly disappearing and my muscles (particularly legs) are becoming more defined. It's at the point now where people are telling me I'm skinny, even though I weigh the same as I did before! I'm now struggling to resist the tempataion to eat loads of biscuits and cakes instead of eating more healthy food, as I know my weight and external shape won't change much if I visit the cream cake section whenever I go to Asda - it's just being aware of the unseen changes inside my body that prevent me over-indulging!

I just need to stop smoking now...


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jan 2012)

Exactly the same here over the last couple of years. Except the smoking bit.

Recent health check confirms that my body is also much healthier now, including the bits that you can't see (cholestrol and blood pressure levels).


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (10 Jan 2012)

Stopping smoking is surely gotta be a walk in the park if you've managed all of that? 6'2" and _under_ 13 stone? <jealous face>

Imagine how quick you'd get up hills if you packed the cigs in?


----------



## simon.r (10 Jan 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> Stopping smoking is surely gotta be a walk in the park if you've managed all of that?


 
I find it dead easy to stop smoking, I do it 2 or 3 times most years My problem is that it's even easier to start again! The mind is willing but the body is weak...one day!


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (10 Jan 2012)

simon.r said:


> I find it dead easy to stop smoking, I do it 2 or 3 times most years My problem is that it's even easier to start again! The mind is willing but the body is weak...one day!


 
I know what you mean - I used to smoke myself, though not in about 7 or 8 years now... All the times I *tried* to give up, I failed. One day I lit one, it tasted rank, and I just stopped overnight. Guess I was just lucky!


----------



## guitarpete247 (15 Jan 2012)

Went and got weighed at the diet consultants this morning. GF and I have now lost 15lb each in the 2 weeks we've been on this diet. That's almost 7kg. Don't feel tired at work or during the evening. 2 weeks and 1stone gone we decided to book a trip to the smoke to see the Hockney exhibition in March when, hopefully, we will be another 2 stone lighter.
Still can't go out on the bike this week as still on the 500 calories . She says I've got to be up to at least 1000 and then only light exercise.
We gave up smoking 2 years ago. Now trying to give up the lb's .


----------



## DresdenDoom (29 Apr 2012)

Wow, I'd forgotten about this thread. Really surprised at the number of non-sylphs on the site. OK then, next question. Are any of you within a fat blokes cycling range of Northampton? That roughly translates to between Milton Keynes and Rugby.


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Apr 2012)

Well I was almost 16 stone when I took up cycling last April. In the last 12 months I've gotten to the stage where I'm commuting 50 miles per week and doing a long 50 mile ride at the weekend. And I'm still almost 16 stone!


----------



## DresdenDoom (29 Apr 2012)

lol Mr. Priest. I'll bet that the 50mls seems a lot easier than when you started though. That's certainly how cycling has affected me. Stubborn stuff, weight


----------



## Part time cyclist (29 Apr 2012)

With a better diet and cycling I have lost nearly 3 stone and at 13 stone the good ol weight watchers still reckon I have nearly another stone to go to reach the upper limits of a healthy BMI what a lot if tosh, at 13 stone I feel healthy and have now taken up running again and aiming to get back in the water to train for a triathlon, I can quiet honestly say getting back on the bike last April has changed the way I live my life.......


----------



## DresdenDoom (29 Apr 2012)

i dream of 13 stone. Anyone who reckons that's too heavy is on the verge of anorexia.


----------



## DaveW (29 Apr 2012)

I dropped from 89kg to 73kg (I'm 5 foot 8) in 2010 over about 6 months by reducing my carb intake and eating more fish and veg. Didnt do any exercise at all at the time. In 2011 I started jogging to try to maintain my weight as I had started eating carbs again but my knees hated it and my weight has crept back up to 80kgs in parallel with me eating bread, spuds and pasta every day again. Hoping my new cycling hobby will allow me to chip it back down to the low 70s again. I think I will cut my carbs back again too to help me on my way as my experience tells me that exercise is only a tiny part of the battle.


----------



## jowwy (29 Apr 2012)

DaveW said:


> I dropped from 89kg to 73kg (I'm 5 foot 8) in 2010 over about 6 months by reducing my carb intake and eating more fish and veg. Didnt do any exercise at all at the time. In 2011 I started jogging to try to maintain my weight as I had started eating carbs again but my knees hated it and my weight has crept back up to 80kgs in parallel with me eating bread, spuds and pasta every day again. Hoping my new cycling hobby will allow me to chip it back down to the low 70s again. I think I will cut my carbs back again too to help me on my way as my experience tells me that exercise is only a tiny part of the battle.


i eat pasta and bread, but only wholemeal......never eat white bread and pasta


----------



## vernon (30 Apr 2012)

I'm a svelte twenty two stones but it doesn't stop me from getting out and doing 100km+ rides. I did the Friday Night Ride to the Coast from York to Hull on Friday night and I conquered the hills that defeated me on the September rife last year. I am however three stones lighter this year.


----------



## gb155 (30 Apr 2012)

DresdenDoom said:


> Most inmates of this forum are probably lithe and supple, not thinking twice of a 20-mile trip to go fetch the newspaper. Some of us are not like that at all, and quite frankly feel intimidated in close proximity to Lycra.
> 
> Although cycling is a perfectly good solo activity, it's better in a group as I'm sure many will attest. Let's face it though, most members of a forum like this wouldn't want to cycle with someone who would lower both speed and distance by 60%.
> 
> ...




I thought about this as I was losing weight 

A race by not age or sex class but weight class


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (1 May 2012)

I don't really think that the premium version of Strava is worth it, but one of the features that is more worthwhile, is the ability to categorise segments by weight. That way I can see how I stand up against the other, more, errrm, _manly_ riders!


----------



## gb155 (1 May 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> I don't really think that the premium version of Strava is worth it, but one of the features that is more worthwhile, is the ability to categorise segments by weight. That way I can see how I stand up against the other, more, errrm, _manly_ riders!




Good shout. I live in a pretty quite place but there's still a good 15-25 other riders on most segments and of course the closer to Manchester I get. the bigger that list becomes


----------



## toroddf (1 May 2012)

22 stones and has done 800 miles this year already. Want to loose weight and has dedicated this month to get into a good eating habit which I have to keep for the rest of my life. I am eating far more than 2600 calories a day, let me put it this way. I need to get under that again. 

I am on the NHS weight loss programme and is getting all the information requires to survive this. It is the application of the knowhow which is sorely lacking. I have been a 30 stoner so I know I can if I want.


----------



## gb155 (1 May 2012)

toroddf said:


> 22 stones and has done 800 miles this year already. Want to loose weight and has dedicated this month to get into a good eating habit which I have to keep for the rest of my life. I am eating far more than 2600 calories a day, let me put it this way. I need to get under that again.
> 
> I am on the NHS weight loss programme and is getting all the information requires to survive this. It is the application of the knowhow which is sorely lacking. I have been a 30 stoner so I know I can if I want.



I've done half your miles and have list a couple of pounds this year. Not needing to lose now as under 14 stone. Cycling is only part of the answer 

Dropping 8stone tells me you have the know how and application. This is something you got in the bag mate 

If you want it!!!!!!!


----------



## toroddf (1 May 2012)

Thanx. 

I have had the usual midlife crisis and an evaluation of this earthly life = I have decided that I like a bikerider lifestyle far more than the sofa dwelling lifestyle. My problem is my diet/food intake. When that is fixed, I will rapidly loose weight. 

Bikeriding, or make that "road and scenic landscape spotter", is what I love most in life. That is my unofficial title too. OK....lifestyle bikerider is probably a better title. The hunt for new vistas and the bikeriding itself on thin racing bike wheels is why I do my bikerides. That is what gives me most pleasures and I am still getting a lot of strenght from the North Cape ride I did back in 1989.

So my stomach and the rest of the blubber has to go, I am afraid if I reach my goal of 80-120 miles a day on the many great roads in the British Isles. I have to become slim and healthy.


----------



## Sittingduck (1 May 2012)

I wouldn't doubt yourself too much or overthink things. My advice would be to cycle along and enjoy yourself. Before you know it, you will be able to do longer rides. You will be getting fitter and perhaps losing a little weight in the process. There is no reason why a 20+ stone person can't cycle long rides - just think of how many calories you burn off, compared to the whippets!


----------



## tyred (1 May 2012)

I'm not fat. I'm just six inches too short for my weight.


----------



## bluemint (1 May 2012)

I don't do weighing myself but after reaching a 40" waist and an XXL size top (I'm 5'8") I moved house and started biking to work again. Down to 34" and L without really changing my diet too much but I've cut the snacks and booze right down now and no longer indulge in 3x footlong Subways a week since I noticed they have tremendous stomach stretching capabilities.

I've still got a couple of stone to go I reckon, but as long as I keep doing what I'm doing, I'll get there.


----------



## legburn (2 May 2012)

tyred said:


> I'm not fat. I'm just six inches too short for my weight.



Exactly. I'm the perfect weight for a long wheelbase Transit van. The fact that I just so happen to not actually be a long wheelbase Transit van isn't really my fault, now is it. Still, as long as we all agree that I'm the perfect weight, I'm fairly happy. Well done me.


----------



## Nihal (4 May 2012)

Changing from fat to thin;sloooooowly.sprint for a couple of miles and you become thin faster.used to 160 pounds at 5ft 7in, now weigh about 154 after 3 weeks


----------



## gary in derby (19 May 2012)

Anyone for a fatties day out? on the bikes of course. could make it a forum ride once or twice a year? that way we could all keep motivated. Also we could ask gb155 to head up the rides as for me he is the guru of cycling weight loss.


----------



## Red Light (19 May 2012)

tyred said:


> I'm not fat. I'm just six inches too short for my weight.



Usually said as "I'm not overweight, I'm undertall"

Or as a friend famously described a couple I know - one is 6ft6 and the other's the same volume.


----------



## Andy_R (19 May 2012)

My body is a temple...unfortunately, it's this temple.....


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 May 2012)

I'll cheerfully put my hand up for the tubby club.

After dropping 20lb in the first few months of this year I've come to terms with the fact that my belly is here to stay, and am trying to convince myself that it's a great aide to balance / inertia.

My cycling buddy is in his early twenties and nearly invisible when viewed from the side, when he's in front I'm sure it looks like I'm trying to catch him so I can eat him.

I'm never going to have a six-pack, but I can say with pride that I'm reasonably fit, and that feels great.


----------



## alans (19 May 2012)

I went from 140 pounds to 192 pounds in less than a year when I gave up smoking. I've lost some of it but retain sufficient chin,man boobs & mid-riff blubber to be cuddly.
BMI? I don't even think about.
The body shape/weight of those I cycle with has never been a consideration.
Only two considerations are necessary for me to ride with someone;you need to be a cyclist & not be a miserable bugger.


----------



## compo (19 May 2012)

5'10" tall, 54" chest, 44" waist.


----------



## Maylian (19 May 2012)

I'm 6'4", originally I was a 52-54 chest and a 44" waist. After lots of cycling and other bits I'm down to 36-38" waist and wearing an XL top or 46" I think.

I still think I'm tubby, although a bit more defined than I used to be and last night I got called beautfiul by a girl in a club who then bought me a drink  God I love cycling!


----------



## Monsieur (19 May 2012)

I'm 6' and a tubby 17stone with a 38'' waist and 19'' shirt collar size.
I've not bothered with BMI as I don't need a medical number to tell me I'm a fat bugger!
I tend to lose a few pounds whilst at work in the week as I'm not tempted by food but at home I graze all day and thats when the problems start!

My real issue isn't the weight loss - I know exactly how to lose weight and get fitter, I just don't have the get-up-and-go!
Cholestorol moderatly high and BP rather high so currently on tablets for gout, BP and statins.

Oh, and age doesn't help much....you younger fatties have youth on your side - I'm 50 this year and death is always a day closer....


----------



## JozeeB (19 May 2012)

I'm new here and new to cycling. Been trying very hard for about 3-4 weeks so far (but loving it)! I'm borderline healthy/overweight on the BMI chart and wondering if i can realistically expect to see any weight loss, which is what I'd like. Weight loss isn't my main reason for cycling - wanted to get fitter and healthier and find a hobby we could do with our son (although he is far less keen!). So at the moment I've built it up to 3-5 4-6 mile rides a week (I haven't exercised for years so that is good for me!) but I'm ready to increase that now and easily managing those distances including some reasonable hills. So, the question is, will I expect to see any weight loss at this level of cycling?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 May 2012)

I have a long and well commented history of being wrong, but I think muscle might be heavier than flubber. 

I've noticeably lost weight on my face and neck but the belly remains; I like to think of it as a pet.


----------



## JozeeB (19 May 2012)

I thought that too Andrew. I've always been led to believe muscle weighs more! 
To be honest, at the moment, I'm just enjoying the 'buzz' of feeling healthier and fitter and more toned. I'm not 'dieting' although I am trying to reduce my wine intake!! Would be nice to get comfortably into the healthy bmi range though!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 May 2012)

Nah wine is fine, it's the homebrew that loads me with empty calories.

That's why I've started making more wine 

If I had to give the single biggest reason I love cycling it would be because I like going weeeeeeeeeeeee down hills


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (20 May 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I have a long and well commented history of being wrong, but I think muscle might be heavier than flubber.
> 
> I've noticeably lost weight on my face and neck but the belly remains; I like to think of it as a pet.


Muscle is more dense than fat, so does weigh more for a given volume.

Fat is lost in the same order that it is laid down: face, limbs, body. It's why you see so many post-teens with no facial definition but otherwise slim. It's also why it's known as a "middle-aged spread", because that's how long it usually takes for fat to be laid down there.

Unfortunately this is also why a belly is the last and most stubborn thing to shift.


----------



## Maylian (20 May 2012)

Scilly Suffolk said:


> Muscle is more dense than fat, so does weigh more for a given volume.
> 
> Fat is lost in the same order that it is laid down: face, limbs, body. It's why you see so many post-teens with no facial definition but otherwise slim. It's also why it's known as a "middle-aged spread", because that's how long it usually takes for fat to be laid down there.
> 
> Unfortunately this is also why a belly is the last and most stubborn thing to shift.


 
Never had that explained and people are forever telling me I've lost weight in the face but I've still got a little bit of a tummy. Fingers crossed I'm getting to the stage where my body gets more defined because I'm rather proud of my legs


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 May 2012)

That's incredibly encouraging!


----------



## defy-one (20 May 2012)

I'm 5ft 11" and weigh 15st, or at least I did . Lost 3lbs this week, by watching my calories using MFP and cycling 3 times this week (8-10 mile rides) - I expect to continue this weight loss as the mileage increases.

Hadn't been on the bike for 3 days and blasted round my usual loop tonight!


----------



## S1mon (20 May 2012)

Well I lost ten stone over last 2 years started cycling last year but have been doomed with illness and operations since September last year .. Totally lost all interest as I was not allowed to exercise ... But as things started to improve I was told I could start to cycle a few weeks ago .. After 7 months off the bike just today hit a 26 miler boy it felt good . Yes it was much much slower and only half what I used to do but all the same .. But boy I weighed a few weeks ago and a stone has crept on .. Since started cycling again 6 lbs have disappeared so cycling is good just stick with it . Yes you may throw up on the hills for weeks yes we may be slow but just ignore the knobs and enjoy your ride!!!


----------



## defy-one (21 May 2012)

Weight loss is a great confidence booster!
Being overtaken by other cyclist is demoralising, but I figure all this extra effort on my MTB will translate into a fitter faster me, once i get my roadie, then I shall scalp all of ya! Lol


----------

